# Mardel Quick Cure Treatment for Ich a Question?



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Hello! I just purchased some Mardel Quick Cure to treat some Ich, I used to use the AP Quick Cure which is no longer being made since Fritz Aquatics is now manufacturing Mardel brands and a few Aquarium Products lines (Including Quick Cure which is now under Mardels Name). What has got Me VERY Confused is Mardel Quick Cure and the Past AP Quick Cure have the same ingredients: Formalin and Malachite Green. Now here's the kicker, the Mardel brand says to use "2" drops per gallon and "1" drop per gallon for sensitive Fishes such as Tetras, etc., Now anyone here that has used AP Quick Cure in the Past (Which have been many) knows that the Directions say to use "1" drop per gallon and "1" drop per 2 gallons for tetras,sensitive fish. etc.
Now we're talking same Formula's for both? So I ask why the difference in Dose instructions? I'm very hesitant to try 2 drops per gallon and I may caution on the safe side and just go the 1 drop per 2 gallons, I just finished using up some old stock AP Quick Cure but it was not enough to finish My Ich Cure Regimen....What do People here think about this? Why the discrepancy in dosages, and how would You dose with this product?
Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

Can you tell if they are the same strengths? Perhaps the Mardell has been "watered down"?


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing, but I can't find anything on the bottle mentioning strength. I was assuming "maybe" the concentration isn't as strong as the Old Quick Cure so as it would be allowed to sell on the shelves here in Canada, I also heard even in the States it was being monitored because of the Cancerous Carcinogen it possesses.


----------

